# About to start college...AHHH!



## 21382 (Aug 13, 2005)

So I've had IBS-D for four years now and have pretty much managed to keep it under control except for two time periods of when i started high school and when i transferred to another high school and the stress and anxiety caused a lot of bad attacks. I'm starting college in two days and i am FREAKING OUT. I want so badly to just be excited like all my friends, but I know that the stress of the new situation will make my IBS go crazy, and somehow I just can't fathom trying to deal with it while sharing a room with someone and having to use a public bathroom. I get D pretty often but it doesnt bother me much since im at home in my own bathroom and such, but now I feel like my life is on the verge of turning into another nightmare like it was when i started new schools before (which really screwed me up something special). Im literally terrified. Does anybody have any advice for dealing with D in a dorm, besides finding a single bathroom for visitors, cause there are none. Ahh what to do.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

The first thing I would say is try not to worry.I can say that as much as you think people might be noticing you going to the bathroom frequently, they really won't be noticing at all. In college it's a little different than you might think. Everyone has different classes etc. so people are always coming and going at different times. Say you use the bathroom 10 times in one day, you probably won't see any of the same people in there, unless they have IBS-D as well. You can try using different bathrooms on the different floors as well if you must.Also, are you taking any medication? If so, what?


----------



## 22438 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Crisaly,I'm currently at university - and have been for the past 6 years (i really just don't want to be a "real person" yet, so i keep doing futher degrees.)







anyway, it really won't be as bad as you think, and living in a dorm can be really fun too. I've just been diagnosed with IBS, though I think I've had it for a few years now, with those years being in shared uni accommodation. The best way to deal - I find anyway - is to have some friends who are understanding and sympathetic. That way, when you're having a bad day there'll be someone to cheer you up.







As for your other post about lack of dating etc. Don't be too discouraged. Even non-IBS people can get pretty freaked by the prospect of a date - to the point of making themselves feel sick. If you meet someone nice, just take it easy, plan to meet up somewhere where you feel comfortable (with a handy toilet nearby!) and have a good time. If your IBS makes a nasty appearance, then so be it. At least you have an opportunity to see how this prospective boyfriend would deal with your illness - if he runs away terrified then he wasn't really worth it, was he?







And if he sticks around and wants to see you again, then he's probably a pretty cool person - see it's like a way to weed out the jerks!anyway, super good luck with the college thing, and hope it's loads of fun!


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

College is fun! Don't let IBS ruin it for you. Silent's right, you probably won't see the same people every time. I also bet if you check out the campus you'll find places where the bathroom is almost never used. Multi-floored libraries are great. Some areas don't even have classes at certain times so floors are completely empty. It'll work out, do your best to try and enjoy the good moments.


----------



## 15744 (Jul 29, 2005)

I had a lot of problems my first year of college because that's when I started having symptoms, but people are more understanding than you might think. I have bloating instead of D and people would see my abdomen messed up but they were supportive instead of being jerks about it. My roommate was especially supportive. I ended up having to withdraw two months before my 1st year would have been over, and everyone treated me great and helped me in anyway they could. They helped me pack stuff, open doors, etc. Hopefully, you will be able to stay in school and meet great friends who support you on those days when you just feel terrible. Good luck!


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hiya,When I started university two years ago I was the same- my symptoms were worse during the summer before and that was when I first got diagnosed (even though I'd problems for a while before). Once you get settled in and meet people etc it gets so much better. Just enjoy it- it was one of the scariest things I've done-leaving home and going to uni but also the best thing...... Having said all that I'm going to France in less than 3 weeks to begin my 'year abroad' which is part of my degree---SCARY!! am dreading it too so I know what you feel like!xxx


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey. Im jus going into my second yr at uni, and goign to france this time next year as part of my degree. Im sooooo scared!!! Hee hee. In halls i had an en suite room, in our house this yr i have an ensuite too, Im so lucky. Sure you will have an amazing time though! Everyone says that their yr abroad is the best part of their degree. x


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey thereive been a college student for five years...and i can honestly tell you, if i didnt have ibs , id probably be out already. my first three years of college, i had to drop all of my classes and start over again. it wasnt until i was diagnosed with ibs that i soon had to learn how to deal with it. i know its tough when others around you dont know what youre going through. my advice:1. dont take a morning class at 8. start around 9 or 102. try to exercise in the morning. i know on campus, there are exercise rooms that students are allowed to use. 3. even if you dont have to lose weight, try going on the southbeach diet. just limit your carbs and processed foods. 4. Tell your professors about your ibs5. bring your medicine with you...put some medicine in your bag, your jacket, pants, anywhere...just in case you forget it. I ve had to learn my way through all of this...hope this helps.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I start college in a week and I am royally freaked out as well.I told my advisor I wanted to tell all my professors about my IBS so they'd know what was going on if I ever had to run out of class...she acted like I was crazy.


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

im going into my second yr at uni this sept. I didnt tell all my lecturers about my ibs. But i always made sure i was sitting somewhere that meant if i needed to get out then i could. When i read my exam timetable i saw i had a 3 hour exam! I totally paniced. I went and saw my uni dr and she gave me a drs note and sent one to my uni department. When i got to my exams i showed my note to the invigilator and they already had a desk set out for me right next to the door. I think i was the only person in the whole hall of aout 400 people who didnt get up and go to the toilet. It really put my mind at rest. Maybe jus see how it goes. If your advisor contiues to be unsympathetic then maybe see a dr/counsellor there who might be more clued up and understanding. It will be ok. xxx


----------



## 16448 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm in my third year of college, and trust me, I know what you're going through! I lived in the dorms my first semester, but for some reason, being in the situation where I was eating different foods and such, actually made me tend towards C, although I'm definantly a IBS-D person without any doubt. At my dorm, the room I stayed in had its own personal bathroom that me and my two roomates shared. I didn't mind that bathroom so much because it had the world's LOUDEST fan...so I could have been performing a broadway show in there and no one would have been the wiser. I didn't realize until reading through this forum that school's offered any disability services. I should talk to my school about it, because I think just knowing that I had the option to leave if I had to would make me feel a lot less stressed.Like others have said, try not to stress out too much - that makes it worse, after all - and try to enjoy college. It's hard, but it's also fun.


----------



## 20141 (Oct 17, 2005)

How do you guys do it...How are you able to attend College/University knowing that you have IBS. Does it not bother you when you are in class. I don't know what to do...I missed so much class already...that I'm thinking I should drop College (I'm in my freshman year). The symptoms developed the second week of my College year. So I'm pretty new to this whole IBS disorder. Infact I dread the day that I see myself in class, knowing I will make a fool of myself. I know College people don't care about me they care about themselves...but I dunno.I can't go on. What do you guys think I should do? I am really incapable of handling all this stress, and I think stress just worsens the situation. I'm also taking Dicetel (pinaverium bromide) I'm not sure if it works...since I've been skipping lately. *Sigh*


----------



## 20829 (Oct 5, 2005)

I am in my Junior year of College. I Just developed IBS 4 months ago. I actually took this semester off bc i was having anxiety attacks when i went to class bc I was so afraid I would lose control during class and make a fool of myself. I also was skipping alot and knew I would do badly. So I took a leave of absence for the semester to get my IBS under control and my anxiety under control. all in all you need to make the decision for yourself. No one can make it for you.*yes. i know my spelling is awful!!!


----------



## 20141 (Oct 17, 2005)

SillytummyI was wondering how you initiated a 'leave of absence'? Did you leave when you were in the middle of a semester? Because I'm trying to figure out the same thing, but I would be throwing away 1k worth of tuition fees.Is there any other way to solve this? I don't want to waste my parents' money because of this disorder.


----------

